# 何人も見たっていう人がいるらしい



## Pavel Bond

男：この辺は、幽霊が出るんだってね。
女：嘘。。。
男：何人も見たっていう人がいるらしいよ。
Man: This side, a ghost comes (sometimes) - they say.
Woman: Deceive...
Man: No, it seems (らしい) that there are people (人がいる) that say that everybody saw it (何人も見たっていう).

He really says so intricately, or I misunderstand something?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

They say that a ghost appears around here.
No way...
It is said that many people saw it.
何人も[見たっていう人]がいるらしいよ。

Your interpretation, [何人も見たっていう]人がいるらしいよ。
(It seems that there is a person who says that many people saw it.),
might be possible grammatically or logically/theoretically. 
But it seems not an ordinary/common/standard interpretation.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Do I understand right that the construction is:
It is said (らしい) that many people (何人も) are "the people who say that they saw it" ([見たっていう人]がいる). ?
May I say instead:
何人も[見たっていう人]だらしいです。?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Pavel Bond said:


> Do I understand right that the construction is:
> It is said (らしい) that many people (何人も) are "the people who say that they saw it" ([見たっていう人]がいる). ?
> May I say instead:
> 何人も[見たっていう人]だらしいです。?



It is said that *there are many people* who say that they saw it.

何人も[見たっていう人]だらしいです。
This doesn't make sense. I don't understand this sentence. It's weird.
Did you want to connect "~だ" and "らしい"?

何人も[見たっていう人]がいるらしいです。makes perfect sense, though.


----------



## Pavel Bond

A-a, I seem to understand!　何人も　here is an attributive, not a subject.
So, may I say
何人もの見たっていう人がいるらしいよ。
何人の見たっていう人がいるらしいよ。?


----------



## frequency

Pavel Bond said:


> 何人も　here is an attributive, not a subject.


This is working like an adverbial phrase, 何人も（そういう人が）いる, yes. You say いる, and how? many/several (people).
何人（も） is a common way to say unspecified some, several, many people.
That も is somewhat emphatic of 何人かいる. By using も, you can get the effect of "Surprisingly many people!".
何人かいる and 何人もいる are the same in the meaning of some, several, many people.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Pavel Bond said:


> 何人もの見たっていう人がいるらしいよ。
> 何人の見たっていう人がいるらしいよ。



何人も＝many (people)
何人＝how many people.....? This word should be used to make a question.

何人の見たっていう人がいるんだ？
（I doubt the story. How many people are there who say they saw it?)


----------



## Schokolade

You can rephrase your sentence this way:

「見たっていう人が、*何人もいる*らしいよ。」

見たっていう人が = subject "people who claim to have seen (a ghost)"
何人も = _adverbially_ modifies いる ("exist; to be"). "a lot; in a large number".

-----

It has the same structure as:

「りんごが*たくさんある*。」 (=「*たくさん*りんごが*ある*。」)

りんごが = subject
たくさん = _adverbially_ modifies ある ("exist; to be"). "a lot; in a large number".


----------



## Pavel Bond

Many thanks, now it's clear with the ghost).


----------



## Flaminius

Notice that 何人も grammatically behaves like 3人 or 3人も:
3人(も)見たっていう人がいるらしいよ。
見たっていう人が3人(も)いるらしいよ。

Yes, 何人も is a quantifier.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Yes, thanks.


----------

